# 1911s "Last Man Standing Style" teaser



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a 17-second clip from a video I'm working on.

It features shooting a pair of 1911s like Bruce Willis in "Last Man Standing".

Last Man standing Bad Guy View - YouTube


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love the sound of steel being hit, your accurate with those

Last Man Standing (1996) - starring Bruce Willis - YouTube

^ now just work on speed like Willis JK LOL


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Last Man Standing (1996) - starring Bruce Willis - YouTube
> 
> ^ now just work on speed like Willis JK LOL


He'd have to have magazines that hang down clean to his knees if he's gonna shoot like Bruce. Anybody know where I can buy some of those 30 round, flush-fit mags that Bruce is using? Mine only hold 7 at time.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

jdeere9750 said:


> He'd have to have magazines that hang down clean to his knees if he's gonna shoot like Bruce. Anybody know where I can buy some of those 30 round, flush-fit mags that Bruce is using? Mine only hold 7 at time.


At least he reloads in LMS, in those John Woo movies like The Killer, Chow Yun-Fat never reloads his guns, he just picks up another beretta after firing 50 rounds


----------

